# iPhone 4 recall?



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It was all over the news in the UK last night that Apple are calling a press conference today regarding the reception problems a lot of iPhone 4 users have been having - caused apparently by the small gap on the one side of the metal band that goes around the edge of the phone. The jury is still out as to whether they'll supply 'bumpers' to put round the edge or actually recall all the phones. The first option would cost them about £118m ($182m) and the second would literally cost them billions. Either way, the damage to their reputation is expected to be pretty bad.

I guess we'll find out later today.

BBC News


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Consumer Reports basically said they couldn't recommend it. . . .and it's a publication that a lot of people pay attention to over here.  There's been a lot of fairly negative publicity here in the States.

When the problem surfaced that the antenna seemed to be affected when the phone was held a certain way, Apple's response was  "don't hold it that way".  The line makes for a good joke, but not a good consumer response.  THEN they said the algorithm that calculates and displays the signal strength is bad, or maybe ATT's network is just weak in areas.  Pretty much not taking responsibility.

But Consumer Reports did a scientific comparison and discovered that other ATT phones -- earlier model iPhones and others -- picked up the signal just fine and the strength display was accurate on them.  So it's definitely the phone.  BUT they have recommended a solution and said that except for that it scored very high.  But a lot of people want a phone to be, you know, a phone. . . . I expect they'll give away free cases 'cause apparently if you close the gap with something non-conductive that pretty much solves the problem.  CR suggested a case but observed a piece of duct tape worked as well.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

A consumer magazine in Australia did similar tests with the 3GS and found the same issue on the right side of the phone.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I found this pretty amusing.... 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andy-borowitz/apple-says-iphone-works-p_b_648692.html


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The presentation just ended.  New software release (which changes the method by which bars are displayed), free bumpers (or other case of your choice from a short list).


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmmm, I am supposed to pick up my phone at the apple store at 5 PM today.  I am thinking maybe I should wait.  Do you think they will be remanufacturing them to correct the problem?  I love my 3G iphone, but it's chock full at the moment.
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had zero problems with my iPhone 4 up to this point. It has not dropped a call yet. Despite being right-handed, I always use my right hand to hold my phone, so I'm not touching it on the antenna where the problem is.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I am left handed and use my left hand to hold the phone.  That is one reason I am worried.
hmmm, what to do, what to do.  I could hold out for another month or two on my 3G but I will need a new iphone in the not too distant future.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I always hold my iphone4 with my left hand, I have a bumper on and have never had a dropped call. I've only had the phone about 2/12 to  3 weeks. But no problems so far, I still have the receipt for the bumper, but haven't heard what to do next. I'll wait and see I guess. I really like the phone, it is fast, and the conversations are much clearer than my 3g, I never had a 3gs, so I don't know how they compare but it is a great step forward for me, I'm really happy with the phone.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Hmmm, I am supposed to pick up my phone at the apple store at 5 PM today. I am thinking maybe I should wait. Do you think they will be remanufacturing them to correct the problem? I love my 3G iphone, but it's chock full at the moment.
> Paula


Wow, lucky you, you already got it?? Still waiting here, and I remember getting on the priority list before you (not same location, obviously !) ... I'm also traveling next week, and with my luck my phone will arrive the day I travel, and then I can start all over again with the reservation and wait in August... 

Enjoy your new phone, and please let us know what you think - at least I can live vicariously through you


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

they are def doing the free case it seems:

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-general/20100715/US.TEC.Apple.iPhone/


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DH loves his iPhone 4, so do my daughter & her husband.  They haven't had the dropped calls problem (well daughter & SIL did but they did before their new phones, their house is in a bit of a dead zone so they got a booster and now all's well).  DH has tried to hold it the "right" way to have issues, but he finds it a convoluted way to hold the phone.  We've done the Face Time thing, which is like having mobile skype - DD took  us on a "tour" of her new house with it - she's in Tucson, we're in Florida.

Me I'm sticking with my 3G iPhone - at least until the price on the 4 comes down.  And I'd really want the white.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Do you think they will be remanufacturing them to correct the problem?


Not anytime soon.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

They made it fairly clear at the press conference that while they'd keep any eye on the issue, there is no software fix in the works, and no hardware changes are planned.  The sum of their resolution of the problem is for you to put a case on the device (which they will provide, for now) or return it.

Personally, I planned to use the bumper all along, and I'm in a strong signal area.  As of yet, I haven't been affected.  Sound quality and signal are improved over my 1st generation iPhone, as are data/processor speed and of course, the camera.  For me, the phone is a huge improvement overall.

But if you're in an area where signal strength is iffy, you may be better off with a different phone.  Given Apple's stance today, I wouldn't expect any major hardware revisions to this one until the next version is released, next summer.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was really surprised by some of the numbers they put up. Less than 1% have called AppleCare to report antenna problems?? I wonder how many have gone into the store for that problem. And AT&T shows less than 1 dropped call (per 100) more than with other phones. It does sound like the problem was blown out of proportion.

As for me, I'm left-handed and hold my phone in my left hand all the time. I can make the bars disappear by holding like they show in the video, but I've never had a dropped call. The proximity sensor issue is my big concern, and I was really thrilled to see that they mentioned it today and are working on it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I was really surprised by some of the numbers they put up. Less than 1% have called AppleCare to report antenna problems?? I wonder how many have gone into the store for that problem. And AT&T shows less than 1 dropped call (per 100) more than with other phones. It does sound like the problem was blown out of proportion.
> 
> As for me, I'm left-handed and hold my phone in my left hand all the time. I can make the bars disappear by holding like they show in the video, but I've never had a dropped call. The proximity sensor issue is my big concern, and I was really thrilled to see that they mentioned it today and are working on it.


Lots of people may not have called because it was all over the media, so people were waiting for Apple to respond. And you can play all sorts of tricks with statistics. While I do think the percentage of people *badly* affected by the problem isn't huge, I don't believe for a minute it's as small as Apple tried to make it out to be today. I'd be interested in seeing the return numbers over the next couple of weeks, as people start coming up on the end of their 30 day return period. Now that they know there's no true hardware or software fix coming, people will be making the decision on whether or not to keep their phones.

As I said, I'm not directly affected. I do use my left hand, the signal strength does drop, but not enough to be a problem. In a marginal signal area though, I could see it being a much bigger deal.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

At the apple store today, I got a big spiel (sp) on how small the problem was and the fact that the genius had never even seen one with a problem and had no returns, etc, etc. and less than 1% or 1%, etc. etc.  Turned me off actually and I didn't like the guy til we got off the subject.  What really distressed me though was that I couldn't get a free case from the store.  You can only do it online; they don't have enough covers to cover all the iphones they have sold and you will have to order online and wait for it to be shipped.  Even if you already bought a cover, you have to take it back to the store, get your money back and then order online and wait for it to come.  I walked down to Best Buy and bought a case.  No way was I waiting going without a cover even overnight while setting it up.
And I am quite sure this cover is not going to be enough protection for me.
It's pretty though.
Best Buy only had the silver and the pink in stock.
Paula


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I doubt they're going to make people return the bumpers they already have, refund them and make them reorder.  That "Genius"...as with many of them...didn't know what he was talking about on that score.  People have already gone into stores with theirs, received their refunds, and walked back out with the same bumper on their phones.  Someone else who called Apple was told that if you'd ordered them online, you'd automatically get your refund without having to do a thing.  Guess we'll see what the process looks like soon enough.

One thing to note on the bumper is that as protection, it's not much.  Drop test videos are all over the net already showing that it doesn't do much.  I bought mine knowing that already.  For me, the value lies in the non slip functionality of it; I'm less likely to drop the phone because it's less slippery.  And of course, it was pink, so I had to have it.  LOL

Just conducted a 3G speed test on mine with the bumper in place and while holding the phone in the death grip.  Signal (and data rate) still drops pretty dramatically.  If you're the type to hold your phone that way, you're still going to have issues, bumper or not.  Hubby and I had an interesting discussion on that last night.  As it turns out, he naturally holds his phone in such a way that he will probably never experience the issue.  Me, I hold it the "wrong" way while using it for email, etc. all the time, but rarely when I'm using it as a phone.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had mine for over 2 weeks and never had a problem. I even covered the antenna with my left hand and it didn't drop the call. I do have a bumper on it now and have no issues at all.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine drops bars when I hold it.  I have only made one call so far though.  I don't use it as a phone a great deal but I am going to have to start in the next 30 days to test it.  The reception on the phone call I did make was crystal clear.  Much better than my 3G.  And much easier to hold also.
Paula


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

Paula,

Do you have a bumper on your iPhone?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

No bumper.  I have an ifrogz lean luxe case and last night it had terrible reception, muted the call and then dropped it.  When I called back, the reception was even worse.  It will break my heart, but this baby may have to go back.  I can't have a phone dropping calls and with all kinds of functions working on the screen when I place it next to my face to talk.  HIGHLY disappointed.
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's possible it was damaged when you dropped it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Paula, some of what you're experiencing is the proximity sensor issue--the call muting on its own.  Not all phones are experiencing it (mine doesn't), but enough of them are that Apple has said they are addressing it in an upcoming update.  You could try to hang in there until that happens, but the poor sound quality is reason enough to take it back.  You could always try again later when the next update comes out and fixes the proximity sensor issue.  But if you're in a mediocre signal area, it just may be a bad phone for you to have.

If you want to try it out thoroughly first, ignore the signal bars unless you actually drop the call; they're really not helpful.  Instead, concentrate on how you're holding the phone.  Vary the positions a bit--if you're completely cupping the phone with the palm of your hand, you're possibly impeding the internal antenna as well as the external; this is the only way I can drop my signal fully while it's in the bumper.  Don't know much about the thickness of the iFrogz case (it looks mighty thin in the images), but it may or may not be sufficient to stop the antenna problem if that's what's interfering with your calls.  

None of this will fix the proximity sensor, of course.  Some have seen improvement simply rebooting the phone.  Others have gone back and set the phone up as new (not from a prior backup) and seen progress.  For most, nothing seems to make a difference, and they either return the phone or wait for the next update.

I'd try a few more calls today, including a few hands-free just to see if there's any difference.  If it continues to give you issues, take it back!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I haven't been able to reproduce the "death grip" issue on my phone, so I won't be returning mine. I will take them up on a free case though! He he.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What case are they offering? Anyone seen it?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kathy said:


> What case are they offering? Anyone seen it?


On Friday they said "late next week" for case availability. So I expect we won't know until Thurs/Fri.

I'm just getting the refund on my bumper (hopefully back to my Visa and not as store credit!), but it will be interesting to see what they offer. If I get the cash, I can put it towards that Shinnorie pouch I've been lusting over...

Overall, I like my bumper, it suits me well. It shows off the Decal Girl skin I'm using, all the controls work perfectly, and the rubber keeps the phone from sliding off things like the arm of the couch. It doesn't attract dust or lint either. About the only thing that bugs me is that only the Apple OEM charging cable fits in the docking port. Third party accessories and cables mostly don't--my Ladybug speakers with a universal dock are fine, my Altec Lansing ones aren't. Neither is the charging cable for my car, nor my extra battery packs. (Others are having similar issues with the headphones port too, though my JLab J3 headphones are fine.)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> It does sound like the problem was blown out of proportion.


It's a slow news cycle. The news people have to get excited about something. 

Mike


----------

